# Scorpion ID



## Rach85 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi everyone,
Found this little guy in the kitchen. It was small, maybe 1cm in length. I know nothing about scorpions, was just wondering if anyone knew what type it was?
Thanks, 
Rachael


----------



## derekm (Apr 18, 2010)

Looks Like Lychas genus, possibly either marmoreus or spinatus.


----------



## imp480 (Apr 18, 2010)

I think it's a marble scorpion,avoid getting stung at all costs.


----------



## gecko-mad (Apr 18, 2010)

Yep, _Lychas_ species. For a positive ID Send it off to Mark Newton. Something about it doesn't look very _marmoreus_ to me....



> I think it's a marble scorpion,avoid getting stung at all costs.



The sting isn't that bad, only pretty bad if you are allergic. But that doesn't mean being stung is fine, it might still hurt different people more than others. Wasn't that bad for me, but wasn't enjoyable that's for sure.


----------



## potato matter (Apr 18, 2010)

Ive been stung several times by this species (Lychas Mamoreus Obscurus (in my opinion)), the sting isn't that bad, but worse than other scorpions.


----------



## gecko-mad (Apr 18, 2010)

potato matter said:


> Ive been stung several times by this species (Lychas Mamoreus Obscurus (in my opinion)), the sting isn't that bad, but worse than other scorpions.



It's the only one i've been stung by. Do you know what a lios sting is like?


----------



## potato matter (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah, they are basically painless.


----------



## Rach85 (Apr 18, 2010)

thanx for the replies eveyone


----------



## potato matter (Apr 18, 2010)

Gonna keep it? They make great pets, plus this species is communal, they are very interesting in a big colony of 10+


----------



## Rach85 (Apr 19, 2010)

nah, i let it go, but i find them occasionally.. but i dont know anything about keeping them.. would one stress if it was kept by itself? any other advice on keeping them? housing? feeding? etc..


----------



## potato matter (Apr 19, 2010)

Nah, this species can be communal, but all scorps will do perfectly well if kept on their own. You could keep that species in a chinese container with some sphagnum moss or coco-peat and just feed it a cricket once a week, but they can last ages without food.


----------



## ntvnm (Apr 19, 2010)

love the scorpions mate.


----------



## azn4114 (Apr 19, 2010)

it is most likely lychas marmoreus


----------



## Rach85 (Apr 19, 2010)

cool... yeah i have a small fish tank, so i could use that? wish i knew of someone in WA that sold inverts. theres a few id like to keep. should just keep the wild ones i find, but i don't find them that often. but thanks for the info


----------



## Vincey (Apr 19, 2010)

It's illegal to keep invert's as pets in WA


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 19, 2010)

is anything legal to keep in WA?


----------



## carmen (Apr 19, 2010)

gecko-mad said:


> It's the only one i've been stung by. Do you know what a lios sting is like?


 

mmm I have 9 Lio's and got hit by the big male a few weeks ago, didn't know if i should stick my thumb in my mouth or up by butt it hurt so bad but got stung by a female the other day and was like an ant bite. I suppose it depends on how your body reacts to them and if you have an allergy, if you are allergic to wasps, bee's etc there is a good chance you will react badly to scorpions


----------



## Snowman (Apr 19, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> is anything legal to keep in WA?


 
I've got a couple of dolphins


----------



## Rach85 (Apr 19, 2010)

lol. Well that solves that predicament lol. Thanks for telling me Vince lol


----------



## Vincey (Apr 19, 2010)

haha all good, I did the same thing as you til' somebody on this forum told me the exact same thing 
they are really cool little critters though, whenever i see one i still always get a little tub and watch 'em for a bit, then put him back on his merry way.


----------



## potato matter (Apr 19, 2010)

Haha, lucky i'm in NSW.


----------



## Naja_nivea (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah bummer about WA. I would like mantids and scorpians but need to wait till move.

Great signature Vince. Where is it from? It rings a bell, is it Frijtof Capra?


----------



## hornet (May 3, 2010)

As said its a Lychas of some sort, to get a propper id would need to be put under a scope by someone who knows scorps, only way to id these small scorps


----------



## bohdi13 (Nov 11, 2012)

sorry to bring up this old thread , but i just collected one and just to tel you it's not actually illegal to keep invertebrates.


----------



## potato matter (Nov 16, 2012)

bohdi13 said:


> sorry to bring up this old thread , but i just collected one and just to tel you it's not actually illegal to keep invertebrates.



In Western Australia it is illegal.


----------



## bohdi13 (Nov 17, 2012)

Could you please show me where it states it illegal ?


----------



## Nathan_T (Nov 18, 2012)

bohdi13 said:


> Could you please show me where it states it illegal ?



1950 Wildlife Conservation Act

- Any native fauna is protected under the act unless classified as unprotected
- It is illegal to possess protected fauna
- It is illegal to take protected fauna from the wild
- It is illegal to import fauna not native to western australia


Before you go bumping 2 year old threads to correct multiple posters who are all saying the same thing, a basic googling of the subject is recommended.


----------



## potato matter (Nov 18, 2012)

bohdi13 said:


> Could you please show me where it states it illegal ?



I have seen your posts arguing about this on other forums and I am not going to repeat what has already been told to you.

In case you forgot:
WILDLIFE CONSERVATION ACT 1950

- - - Updated - - -

Nathan beat me to it.


----------



## bohdi13 (Nov 21, 2012)

thanks for pointing out that nathan , really appreciate it  and yes i have argued it on other forums but did not know that all native invertebrates in Western Australia are protected.


----------

